# Choose an iPhone Transfer for yourself



## anhao689 (Jan 2, 2012)

Which kind of iPhone Transfer would you like to choose when you need one to transfer files between iPhone and PC or Mac? Many users are puzzled to make the decision.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can only transfer files with iTunes when it comes to Apple products.

Download iTunes here: Apple - iTunes - Everything you need to be entertained.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well there are some really good third Party applications that don't need a jailbreak, and still use iTunes for the media transfer part, but this program that I use also allows you to transfer files to your smartphone device. Not only ipod, iPhone and iPad but even android, and blackberry. You can find this program at...

http://notpod.com/download.html


In my opinion it is a great program that still use iTunes but improves it !

Have a good one.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

I personally prefer WinSCP, but you need a JB iDevice and then 'OpenSSH' installed via Cydia for this to work.

There are some cabled solutions out there also, but WinSCP relies on both your iDevice, and your computer to be hooked-up to the same wireless to work.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

iFunBox doesn't require a jailbreak to write to some directories.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are talking about pictures you can use your operating systems file manager to move them. just plug in the phone and open windows explorer.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

sobeit said:


> if you are talking about pictures you can use your operating systems file manager to move them. just plug in the phone and open windows explorer.


I think this is an open-ended question, not someone looking for support.

There are many FTP's out there, but which _would_ you use? :huh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

CriticalPoint said:


> I think this is an open-ended question, not someone looking for support.
> 
> There are many FTP's out there, but which _would_ you use? :huh:


it is too open ended... could be interpreted many different ways . sorry you cannot see that.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

CriticalPoint said:


> I think this is an open-ended question, not someone looking for support.


----------

